# Upper Noosa river



## gbc (Feb 16, 2012)

,,,,,,,


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Beautiful part of the world isn't it? Good old campsite 5 has housed us a few times. As far as freshwater species go, I believe it's closed season for bass at the moment so probably best you didn't get any.


----------



## gbc (Feb 16, 2012)

Yep, definitely closed season on bass. The recent floods have changed things a bit. First time I went to the top was in the 70's in a power boat.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Beaut spot for sure GBC.

I went up Kin Kin Ck in a canoe fishing for Bass in 1968. We caught dozens of monsters and never saw a soul in a whole day. I'll bet all that has changed.


----------



## gbc (Feb 16, 2012)

.....


----------

